# green interior 63 impala



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking for a BRIGHT green interior kit assembled/unassembled for a 63 impala 2 door hardtop. I currently have a new cars1 OG green and I think it needs to be brighter. Anyone know of any shops on the east coast, or places for this? I tried looking, can't seem to find much. Any help would be appreciated. Pics to follow are of the car, present interior, and a pic of what I'm looking for.


























and what I'm looking for


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Dec 14 2009, 11:42 PM~15982654
> *Looking for a BRIGHT green interior kit assembled/unassembled for a 63 impala 2 door hardtop. I currently have a new cars1 OG green and I think it needs to be brighter. Anyone know of any shops on the east coast, or places for this? I tried looking, can't seem to find much. Any help would be appreciated. Pics to follow are of the car, present interior, and a pic of what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


hit cars1 up and ask them to send you color swatches on their greens. also classic industries will do it too.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

what kinda fabric iinserts are those?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 15 2009, 01:14 AM~15984571
> *what kinda fabric iinserts are those?
> *


They are the OG inserts from GM.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

THAT FUKIN GREEN IS OFF THE MUTHA FUCKIN HOOK IN THAT RAG. :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 20 2009, 08:43 PM~16040463
> *THAT FUKIN GREEN IS OFF THE MUTHA FUCKIN HOOK IN THAT RAG.  :biggrin:
> *


now you see why I'm drooling and wanting it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 20 2009, 08:43 PM~16040463
> *THAT FUKIN GREEN IS OFF THE MUTHA FUCKIN HOOK IN THAT RAG.  :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that paint scheme is badass really clean and classy I love it


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Dec 20 2009, 05:43 PM~16040463
> *THAT FUKIN GREEN IS OFF THE MUTHA FUCKIN HOOK IN THAT RAG.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 2 2010, 04:30 AM~16159988
> *that paint scheme is badass really clean and classy I love it
> *


Exactly.


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

mine is a 62 check it out


----------

